# Welcome all Colnago freaks



## reddach (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to all those who love the ride of a true Italian Bike. I am the proud owner of 2 MXLs. Next to my wife, my second and third loves.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

testing my login....

I've got a MasterLight, just slightly before the X came out. Like it a lot, but don't ride it in the snow so it's hanging in the basement until the salts and snows all wash off the roads. Which if this year is anything like last year will be around April or so. hmmmmmm.


----------



## Trogon (Jan 28, 2004)

*I've got 2*

A 57cm Master X Light with Chorus done in AD20 and a 57cm Dream Plus also done with Chorus in GEO.


----------



## roadmeister (Apr 4, 2002)

*Testing,...1,2.........*

Testing my login, also. Presently, only one Italian masterpiece, but, oh, what a ride
(C-40) ! No wife, and also no GF at the moment, so it is my FIRST love, at least for the time being.......


----------



## Fireblade (Dec 25, 2001)

*Fireblade reporting in....*

I own a Dream Lux laced with Ultegra parts with Ksyrium Elite wheels. Love that bike esp. the color... owned the bike for about a yr already still deeply in love with it....


----------



## Mr Wolfe (Apr 5, 2003)

roadmeister said:


> Testing my login, also. Presently, only one Italian masterpiece, but, oh, what a ride
> (C-40) ! No wife, and also no GF at the moment, so it is my FIRST love, at least for the time being.......




You guys got it all wrong. Wives/husbands, girlfriends/boyfriends, sheep, whatever... Nothing is a truer love then your prize Colnagos!!! Once and for all, get your priorities straight! I tell my signifs that they come a distant second to my C40.


----------



## roadmeister (Apr 4, 2002)

*Alright, alright, I admit it.............*



Mr Wolfe said:


> You guys got it all wrong. Wives/husbands, girlfriends/boyfriends, sheep, whatever... Nothing is a truer love then your prize Colnagos!!! Once and for all, get your priorities straight! I tell my signifs that they come a distant second to my C40.



Okay, okay, you are right.....how could I have been so blinded...how could I have been so foolish... how could I have been so wrong??!! No one has ever treated me as well as my beloved Colnago...and she knows how I feel about her. It was love at first ride, and it has blossomed into a beautiful relationship. Consider me re-prioritized........


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone here have any experiences they can share with me about the Colnago Dream B-Stay? I just ordered one (and can't wait to get it!) but hadn't talked to anyone else that had one.

Thanks!


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Freaks Unite*

I am also the proud owner of an MxL, mine is in AD-4. Only have a Centaur drive train, and Proton wheelbut I just upgraded to a Campy Chorus carbon seat post and Easton Carbon bars to shave weight so I can strat Brevet training. I figure if I'm going to be going further than 200k, I need to shave all the weight I can.


----------

